# How do you teach kids how to play string instruments?



## musicismight (May 20, 2010)

I plan on creating an orchestra in my local elementary school for the after-care programme by volunteering after school (and purchasing all the instruments and such on my own and I realised the other day that while my ambitions are in good cause, I don't entirely know how to teach young children.

Does anyone have experience with them?


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

cover the basics for awhile - instrument nomenclature, hand position, posture, tone production, tuning, reading notation

how young are the kids? how many days per week? are the instruments the right size for them?
what method books will you use?


----------

